# to rule the waves



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

To anyone interested about the history of the Royal Navy this is a great book to read. It tells the story of the royal navy and the men who created it, improved it and fought for it. It manages to keep your atention with both a general history as well as including more detailed analasyis of more significant events or time periods( also providing many interesting facts that most books do not bother mentioning).  In short a great read to anyone whose interested in the subject.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Oct 2006)

Read the book when it first came out.  Good read for sure.


----------

